# Business Idea...



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have thought of this before, but seems even more likely to work in this day and age..
I have thought of a "landscaping" business but instead of useless plants.. I would like to teach the yard owners how to put in a garden.. work side by side with them to put in a plot, sell them the seedlings to fill it and do a weekly check up for problems and then help them to solve them.
Put in compost bins etc.....
I betcha there will be a market for it big time!!!
Ya'll can have this idea if you live more than 50 miles from me


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

This might be helpful.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I would also think that if you had a business like this, you could also offer "local gardening" help. I've had to "relearn" how to do things completely when moving to a totally different climate ... from Montana to southern Nevada desert and then Montana to central Kentucky "rain forest" ... 

Believe me, you don't do things the same ... and I certainly relied very heavily on a couple of old farmer neighbors my first few years here ... everything was different.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

good idea ... I thought about starting a business planning, putting in and maintaining gardens for rich bored housewives ... your idea is better though because it involves them more and has them working with you, as you said side by side


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

alot of the people i use to mow for when i had my biz were not able to do much of any thing cause of there age or work thats why they hired me


----------



## Matt B (May 15, 2008)

I've actually thought about this as well. I was planning on attending our local Master Gardener course next year and as a part of that you have to offer so much time in helping people in need with their plants. I figured that if there are people that would want someone in the course to come help there had to be people who would pay for someone to come help as well. I doubt you could make a living on it but I guess it depends on how much you need to make a living and how much you could make in your area. I live in a fairly rural town in middle Tennessee and I know I couldn't live off of it but it might be a good way to make a few bucks here and there to help with bills and what not.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

I think if someone with a small crew of a few people could focus on the wealthy suburbs and advertised it right, they could really do well.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I saw a news article (don't remember where) about someone that has a business putting in veggie plants in other peoples yards. Think city house, using any available space like around the house, etc. Making it productive for edible vegetables, and somewhat attractive also. Instead of just pretty plants, the home owner was getting good food. The man has a very good business. 

I think this would also apply to younger health conscious people that work long days and don't have the time or knowledge to put in all of the plants. If they could go home after work, do some watering, and pick some veggies for the evening meal, I think they would really enjoy it. 

I think it is a great idea. Tweek it to match the need in your area.


----------



## adamtheha (Mar 14, 2007)

What about starter seed packages? Along with a booklet on planting and harvesting, and maybe a few garden tools thrown in too. I bet that will sell well in about 3-5 years or so (I'm bettin' on famine in about that long). People aren't hungry enough yet, but they will be.
I can't believe people pay to have gardens put in for them!? It's so easy! I literally just dropped the seeds in a row, weeded twice, watered about 5-6 times, and I got carrots that were thick as a tree branch. It took more work to harvest than to plant!


----------



## everett (Jul 1, 2008)

If you find anyone doing this in the Denver / Boulder area let me know. I'd love to hire them and even do some volunteer work with them just to get my hands dirty.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I think there would be interest in this. In one of the assisted facilities that we take care of a lot of the elderly people try to grow tomatoes and things in containers on their patios. I told them that next spring I will till them a garden area that I will help keep weeded and watered and they were all extremely excited. They can not get out and do all of the work but they can still help in some manor, and they will really enjoy that. Unfortunately, I won't make money because I volunteered to do this for them, but I think it shows that their would be interest in your idea.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your support and encouragement to this little sprout of an idea.
DH has been thinking on it and is growing more and more enthusiastic about it..

MaineMom.. thanks for the link.. that is exactly what I was thinking of!!! But I do not have the college degrees or anything. I have yet to show it to DH. I think I will contact them and talk about how they got started and how they price their services. They are a little more full service than what I was thinking, but hey, I am flexible. Again, great sight.

Now I just need to think of a good name.. hmmm?
And of course think on the whole thing some more.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I had a similar idea but I was going to use square foot gardening. That way I could show up with the frames, growing mix, and plants, and have everything done in an hour or 2. Plus with Mel's Mix, you have fewer weeds and use less water. Then the customer could have me come back once a week or they could take care of it themselves.

Something I thought would be neat is if I could come up with a design where I could fill the frame with water and have the plants automatically watered all season.


----------



## garliclady (Aug 14, 2008)

Chickenista
I live in the piedmont area of NC and in some of the larger cities I think it would do well.
There is one "farm" around this area that plants gardens in peoples yards for them and helps them through out the season. I am sure there would be an interest in areas where Eatting local is important .


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome Garliclady!!
Ya'll.. this here lady has done amazing things in bringing her place into moneymaking fame! She is a bit of a hero of mine!
Garliclady.. you shold put a link to your website.. it is very nice!!!


----------



## Scarlett01 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is a link to an already established business like you are talking about. Its in San Francisco, CA. Maybe you can get some more ideas from their site. 

http://www.myfarmsf.com/our-urban-farm-services.html


----------



## livefrugal (Jun 2, 2009)

I am really looking forward to hearing more about this, please let us know how your business is going?


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

livefrugal said:


> I am really looking forward to hearing more about this, please let us know how your business is going?



When Chickenista first posted her thread, it really got me to thinking that this may be my calling. I have always loved to garden and watch things grow. I enjoy helping people that have the same passion as I do and it is such a joy to see the smiles on their faces when a job is done.

I took DH with me to choose a tiller. We went from place to place - looking for quality equipment - and ended up purchasing the largest Cub Cadet that we could find. The tiller does most of the work for me. It has been wonderful.

I then placed some ads in the local papers. They offer a monthly discount rate for the business section. I also placed a couple of Craigslist ads for my services. 

Most of my customer's have just wanted their existing gardens tilled or enlarged. Other customer's have wanted plots tilled up for flower beds or their lawns tilled up for grass. 

I have only planted one garden so far this year. This garden belongs to a gentleman who just turned 85 years old. He feels like he can control the weeds and harvest his veggies, but has my number if he needs help.

I have also been paid to help people weed their flower gardens. One couple wanted me to remove all of their overgrown Mexican Petunia and plant some shrubs in their place, another wanted me to teach her how to plant shrubs and trees, while another lady gets out there with me while we weed. 

I have done all of my work on Sundays and Mondays (my only days off from the job that pays my bills) and have already paid off the tiller as well as most of my advertising costs. 

I found VistaPrint.com to order affordable business cards and when I checked out they asked if I wanted T-shirts, car magnets, hats, a website, etc, etc. I spent a little over $100 and I looked like I had been in business for years.

I need to figure out how to word my ad a little differently to pull in the people that would want me to grow their garden on their own property. I also need to figure out how to keep busy during the "down" time. 

The most difficult process for me was trying to figure out my fees. I feel like I'm just throwing out numbers sometimes, but I have never had anyone turn me away. The only fee that is set is my hourly rate (for weeding, transplanting, etc). I am charging $20 an hour. The tilling fees vary (based on the size of the lot). 

All in all, I am very happy that I have picked up on Chickenista's idea bow::bow::bow. I hope that I will be able to turn it into a full time venture.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

congrats, glad to hear it has worked out for you!


----------

